# Buck Pond



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about Buck Pond? I'm curious. I scouted it out a while back and it definitely looks promising.


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

Caught a few nice bass in there, havent fished it in a while tho. Need a lil jon boat or kayak to fish the back or youll be confind to a few lil spots to stand on bank


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Is it spring fed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats the one on 87? If so you are suppose yo have an Eglin access permit I believe? I may be wrong and not bashing a thread..... just an fyi. 

I know some folks who hunt around there, but I have never fished it


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Ya. West side of 87. Range pass is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

No idea if this pond is spring fed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

If its the buck pond. By open pond and karik lake. Bring some 1/32 ounce jig heads and the tiniest gulp minnows you can find you'll have a ball with the crappie.


----------

